# Chris



## SeeWell (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey all,

My name is Chris and I'm fairly new to metal work with lots to learn, I decided I wanted to build my own bicycles and misc projects.  So far my setup is a ThermalArc Fab211i kitted for TIG and MIG and a CX600 mill I picked up this past Saturday and I'm in the market for a bandsaw and lathe to complete the "set".

Looks like lots of good stuff on here for a noob like myself so glad to be part of it.  First project is adding igaging DRO's to the mill, if the young'ns cooperate that should be done Tuesday night and that can be my first contribution to the forums.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## EricB (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey Chris! Sounds like you're off to the races. Building bike frames is awesome, I built a steel hardtail years ago and it didn't break doing road-gaps! (Though sometimes I did) Looking forward to seeing your setup and what you make

-Eric


----------



## SeeWell (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey Eric, that is fantastic, I've got a couple new flesh wounds from yesterday's ride.  If you ain't crashing you ain't going fast enough right?  

Steel hardtails are what I'll be building too, may branch out to titanium once my skills get a little more advanced. First bike builds are a couple fatbikes once I get my jig completed.  I have Columbus tubing and Paragon Machine Works parts sitting on a bench mocking me. Time to get at it


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 20, 2015)

Keep us posted on you DRO install! Welcome!

JW


----------



## SeeWell (Oct 20, 2015)

It's done, now I just need to remember to take pictures!


----------



## EricB (Oct 20, 2015)

Sounds awesome, Chris. Can't wait to see the fat-bike builds. You making your own fame-jig?

Mine is made from Columbus tubing too, with Surly drop-outs. If you're interested let me know and I can send you a couple of links to threads by independent bike builders that have some awesome inspiration and information in them. Looking forward to some pictures!


----------

